# What is the right age/height/weight for a low back booster seat???



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi all,

My very large almost six year old is in a high back booster seat, and I am just wondering for curiosity sake when a child typically moves on to a low back seat.

Thanks!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Backless boosters are good for older kids (think 8 plus) who have outgrown the back on their high backs but still need a boost for the belt to fit correctly.

I would not put a 5/6 year old in a backless full time. One of the things a back does is help encourage younger children to sit correctly under the shoulder belt.

What booster is your child currently in? Do you have the back rest adjusted high enough that the shoulder belt guide comes from over his shoulder?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maedze*
> 
> I would not put a 5/6 year old in a backless full time. One of the things a back does is help encourage younger children to sit correctly under the shoulder belt.


Is there a safety reason to use a high back booster over a low back? In one of our cars, the kids actually preferred the fit and feel of the seat/belt without the back.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

There's a European study that suggests that a good high back booster improves safety by 70% compared to backless boosters in side impact crashes. Comparatively, there was a CHOP study that didn't show a difference in real-life crashes BUT that study failed to control for a LOT of confounds, like proper use and whether the boosters provided good belt fit.

Of course the ultimate goal of the booster is a correct belt fit but I do recommend using the high back for children who still fit in it, due to the potential head protection in side impact crashes, the reminder to sit correctly, and the added support for napping.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
> 
> Is there a safety reason to use a high back booster over a low back? In one of our cars, the kids actually preferred the fit and feel of the seat/belt without the back.


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maedze*
> 
> Backless boosters are good for older kids (think 8 plus) who have outgrown the back on their high backs but still need a boost for the belt to fit correctly.
> 
> ...


He is in the Britax Frontier 85 Combination Booster Car Seat. I am pretty sure that it is positioned properly. How do I know for sure?

Is it safe for him to be in a low back seat occasionally if he is in another persons car?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vermontgirl*
> 
> He is in the Britax Frontier 85 Combination Booster Car Seat. I am pretty sure that it is positioned properly. How do I know for sure?
> 
> Is it safe for him to be in a low back seat occasionally if he is in another persons car?


So you're using it as a booster, not as a harnessed seat, correct? Did you remove the screw from the back? The head rest should be adjusted high enough that the red shoulder belt guide comes from above his shoulder.

And yes, backless for occasional use/carpooling is not a bad idea.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't remember how old my dd was when the high back booster was too small but I think it was around the time she was six or so. My dd was in the 75th percentile for height so not all kids that age do grow out that early, it really depends on height not age. The guideline is that you need to use the low back when the tops of your child's ears are above the high back shell. I believe this guideline is because of the cushioning your head needs from a headrest in the event of a crash, there is also a guideline for adult headrests but I forget what it is. If your seatbelt doesn't fit properly with just the low back when this happens then you need to look into getting a taller high back booster seat because it is also not safe to be in a seatbelt that doesn't fit properly.


----------

